# probleme d'affichage avec un powerbook sous linux



## pikapika (28 Juin 2004)

j'ai un powerbook g4 ecran peté. quand il est fermé, mac os x démarre sans souci sur l'ecran externe, et je peux utiliser l'ordi.
 en démarrant un cd live de gentoo ou de knoppix, l'affichage se fait 5 sec sur l'écran externe (le temps de lancer le kernel) puis tout passe en gris.
 vous auriez une idée ? merci


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

pikapika a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un powerbook g4 ecran peté. quand il est fermé, mac os x démarre sans souci sur l'ecran externe, et je peux utiliser l'ordi.
> en démarrant un cd live de gentoo ou de knoppix, l'affichage se fait 5 sec sur l'écran externe (le temps de lancer le kernel) puis tout passe en gris.
> vous auriez une idée ? merci



a mon avis tu lances une x window sans param
et t'as l'ecran gris de base


----------



## pikapika (28 Juin 2004)

non la c clairement un probleme d'affichage. l'écran est a moitié deporté avec juste du gris, pas de shell possible, et l'affichage des parametres de bot ne se fait meme pas. je ne sais pas en fait ou en lancé l'écran principal, ou si c le driver graphique qui chie !


----------

